# Baked Stuffed Tilapia



## RAYT721 (Jun 18, 2004)

Had this for dinner tonight and it was really good. For those of you who have never had Tilapia, it's gaining popularity as a really mild fish. This recipe provides WW 4 protein exchanges, 1 fat, .5 vegetable, and .5 bread. All I can say is that it's a KEEPER!!!


*BAKED STUFFED TILAPIA*

2 tsp oil
1 cup chopped mushrooms
1/2 cup chopped scallions
1 garlic clove, minced
1/4 tsp salt
1/8 tsp pepper
1/8 tsp thyme

1 Tb plus 1 tsp dry bread crumbs
2 tilapia fillets (5 oz each)
1 tsp lemon juice

Preheat oven to 400 degrees F.

In a small skillet heat oil. Add vegetables and seasonings. Saute 5 minutes. Stir in bread crumbs. Sprinkle fillets with lemon juice. Spoon 1/2 of stuffing mixture onto each fillet. Roll (secure with toothpicks) and enclose stuffing. Place seam side down in shallow pan. Sprinkle each with 1/2 tsp oil and bake 15 minutes or until done.


----------

